# Laptop for photo editing



## YellowJersey (Jul 24, 2012)

It turns out that my current laptop can't really handle the images on my 5D3, so I'm looking to get a new one. I had bought a new one and got a hell of a deal on it, but I had to send it back to the manufacturer since there was something majorly wrong with it. Now a certain part is back ordered and there's no time line on when I'll actually get the replacement. So, I'm considering just trying to get a refund and get a different one. Here are my various options. 

(My biggest concern is whether it will be able to handle 126MB 16 bit TIFF files in Photoshop CS5 using the Nik plugins (sharpener and noise reduction) at a decent speed (doesn't have to be super fast, just decent))

I've only listed relevant specs, as everything else is pretty much the same. I understand graphics cards really don't have any impact on photoshop (to my knowledge), but I've included them anyway) 

Option 1: $1700 (this is the back ordered one) 
-processor: Intel Core i7-2860QM (2.50GHz, 8MB cache L3, 1333MHz) 
-graphics: NVIDIA Quadro NVS4200M Optimus technology (1GB) 
-memory: 8GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz SODIMM Memory (2DIMM) 

Option 2: $2600
-processor: Intel Core i7-3820QM (2.70GBz, 8M Cache)
-graphics: NVIDIA NVs 5400M Graphics with Optimus Technology (1GB DDR3 memory) 
-memory: 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3 (1 DIMM)

Option 3: $2300
-processor: Intel Core i7-3820QM (2.70GBz, 8M Cache)
-graphics: NVIDIA NVs 5400M Graphics with Optimus Technology (1GB DDR3 memory) 
-memory: 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3 (2 DIMM) 

Option 4: $2600
-processor: Intel Core i7-3820QM (2.70GBz, 8M Cache)
-graphics: NVIDIA Quadro K1000M Graphics with 2GB DDR3 Memory
-memory: 8 GB PC3-12800 DDR3 (2 DIMM)

Your thoughts? I'm particularly curious about memory. How much do you think I reasonably need? Would it be better to go with 1 DIMM or 2 DIMM? 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 25, 2012)

I like option 3 the best. With 2 sticks of RAM (2x4DIMM) you can hobble on 1 if the other goes bad though if you upgrade you may throw away one stick if there's only two slots.

The hard drive is your weakest link. Consider putting an SSD drive as your primary and a larger SATA as a secondary drive. Set up CS5 to use the C drive for TEMPS and D for the TIFFs. Though you don't say what OS I am assuming Win7 64 bit not 32 bit (home premium or pro is fine).

I have 6 gig on this box and have run out of memory. Reason Outlook was taking up 2 gig. Keep all apps closed when in CS5 and you should not run out of memory and also check adobe site for recommendations. Go with the faster RAM. When I first installed mine it defaulted to 1066. I changed it to 1600 which was the type it is and it was a night and day difference.

Either graphics card should be fine just be sure to get the latest drivers as what they install on your new laptop will more than likely be off the CD that came with the hardware. I would do the same for the chipset, and all other needed drivers

check out this chart for CPUs: http://cpubenchmark.net/

I would add Diskeeper on this PC. If you email me I will send you the particulars.

This is what I do for a living all day everyday and am licensed to sell in the State of CA. I'm not a big fan of HP as they have the most problems and do a terrible job of drivers being installed meaning they are outdated (that's my experience so I stopped reselling them) + the exhausting amount of bloatware. I am OK with Dell and Toshiba and Fujistu though some love, some hate Dell depends on your experience. I know how to work their system and deal only with the bus division, not consumer - there are differences. Sony is good but usually overpriced. 

PS If you get Dell go through the business division get their Pro (not basic) warranty support it's excellent with 24x7 next day delivery 3 years or email me on this as well. There are many more to choose from these are the ones I have the most experience with - I hope you found this helpful.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 25, 2012)

No brand listed, but leaving that aside I'd recommend a business class laptop, that should easily last you 2-3+ years in terms of build quality. That said, I'd find out which one supports the highest capacity SODIMM modules. Some only support 4GB per module, the newest ones may support 8GB modules. If you only have 2 DIMM slots, I'd recommend finding one that can support 8GB modules, which will let you cram 16GB into your machine in the future. I'd also only purchase 1 DIMM from the manufacturer, unless you can get the 2nd one at dirt cheap prices because they usually way overcharge to add higher capacity or a 2nd memory module. Generally it's easy enough (except MacBooks) to add in a 2nd, or replace both modules and buy them from a 3rd party like NewEgg. Plus you'll save a bunch of money. That's what I did with my Lenovo, bought it with 1 4GB module, bought another 2 4GB modules (I have 4 DIMM slots), and so now I have 12GB of memory running in my laptop which is plenty for Lightroom/Photoshop. 

The other thing to consider is if you are going to be doing any gaming, or anything that can take serious advantage of the GPU I'd look into getting a somewhat beefier one. I'm not really up to date on them GPU scene these days, so I'd read around to see which ones are better.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jul 25, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> No brand listed, but leaving that aside I'd recommend a business class laptop, that should easily last you 2-3+ years in terms of build quality. That said, I'd find out which one supports the highest capacity SODIMM modules. Some only support 4GB per module, the newest ones may support 8GB modules. If you only have 2 DIMM slots, I'd recommend finding one that can support 8GB modules, which will let you cram 16GB into your machine in the future. I'd also only purchase 1 DIMM from the manufacturer, unless you can get the 2nd one at dirt cheap prices because they usually way overcharge to add higher capacity or a 2nd memory module. Generally it's easy enough (except MacBooks) to add in a 2nd, or replace both modules and buy them from a 3rd party like NewEgg. Plus you'll save a bunch of money. That's what I did with my Lenovo, bought it with 1 4GB module, bought another 2 4GB modules (I have 4 DIMM slots), and so now I have 12GB of memory running in my laptop which is plenty for Lightroom/Photoshop.
> 
> The other thing to consider is if you are going to be doing any gaming, or anything that can take serious advantage of the GPU I'd look into getting a somewhat beefier one. I'm not really up to date on them GPU scene these days, so I'd read around to see which ones are better.



The brand is Lenovo. I'm currently running a T500 with an Intel Core 2 Duo with 3GB of RAM. In my options, Option 1 (the back ordered one) is a T520 with a 160GB serial ATA SSD, Options 2 and 3 are various configurations of a T520 with a 128GB SSD SATA 3, and Option 5 is a W530.

It looks like the T520 and T530 have 2 DIMM slots that can handle up to 8GB per slot. What I could do is get the T530 w/ Intel Core i7-3820QM (2.70GBz, 8M Cache), get the minimum 4GB of RAM (throw away), and then put x2 8GB sticks. That would put the total cost of the machine at around $2200 CAD. So that would give me 16GB of RAM over 8GB in option 1. 

The question remains, would doubling the RAM and getting an extra 200MHz of processing power be worth the extra $500? Particularly when for about $100, I could just get 16GB of RAM put in the T520 when I finally get it. 

What about the SSDs? Is a 128 SSD SATA 3 worth it over a 160 SSD serial ATA?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 25, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > No brand listed, but leaving that aside I'd recommend a business class laptop, that should easily last you 2-3+ years in terms of build quality. That said, I'd find out which one supports the highest capacity SODIMM modules. Some only support 4GB per module, the newest ones may support 8GB modules. If you only have 2 DIMM slots, I'd recommend finding one that can support 8GB modules, which will let you cram 16GB into your machine in the future. I'd also only purchase 1 DIMM from the manufacturer, unless you can get the 2nd one at dirt cheap prices because they usually way overcharge to add higher capacity or a 2nd memory module. Generally it's easy enough (except MacBooks) to add in a 2nd, or replace both modules and buy them from a 3rd party like NewEgg. Plus you'll save a bunch of money. That's what I did with my Lenovo, bought it with 1 4GB module, bought another 2 4GB modules (I have 4 DIMM slots), and so now I have 12GB of memory running in my laptop which is plenty for Lightroom/Photoshop.
> ...



I've got the Lenovo w520, which is really nice, but I've heard good things about the T series as well.

Don't know if the extra 200MHz would make a difference, although it would mean a higher max turbo speed. In terms of the RAM, I'd put in the 16GB when you get it, just order from NewEgg. 

For the SSD, I think the recent T series supports mSATA standard, so if you don't need the WWAN card, you can put in a SSD in there, and still have the HDD for mass storage. I'm going to do that eventually with my w520, but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 25, 2012)

Side note about replacing the RAM, sure we all know you can get it for less elsewhere (BTW newegg is not the cheapest) just make sure that a) it doesn't void the laptop warranty from Lenovo and b)any ram you swap out is not covered under the original warranty of 1,2 or 3 years whichever you decide up front though Kingston offers a lifetime warranty as well as a few others. You can match their name brand RAM with your laptop on there site.

PS - check out the online manual on swapping out RAM some are easy some are a pain in the arse. Some Sony's as one simple example require you take out the whole keyboard to access one stick whereas the secondary stick is two screws. Know your model beforehand


----------

